# Shimano stick shifter



## highship (Jan 22, 2022)

NOS Shimano stick shifter. Not sure of original application… no mounting hardware. Payment by US Postal Money Order Only. Shipped USPS $15. Deal or No Deal?


----------



## nick tures (Jan 22, 2022)

$20


----------



## highship (Jan 23, 2022)

No deal. Thanks.


----------



## Bouchnyhc (Mar 6, 2022)

$50.00 plus your $15.00 shipping???


----------

